# MODELTECH'S WORKBENCH!



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey, homies how is goin?? going to put all my inprogress rides on these pages!! let me know if you hate them, let me know if you like em, not going to hurt me cause i build for myself and M.C.B.A!!! peace!!!!  

i will start it off with with my 62 thats is complete minus some hoses, and trunk set-up!! this is being built for the drop-top build-off!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

bout time you do this!

your builds are nutzzzz, i will keep watch of this thread!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

next is the 67 impala vert i am also finishing up for the drop-top build!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN I'M WITH WAGON GUY I HAVE TO KEEP AN EYE ON THIS THREAD :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

x100 that blue ride is nutz


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! i got alot more to add that is in the works!! mostly low,lows but a few that arent so stay tuned!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro, nice ass rides.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

alright some of ya might like and others may hate but, i enjoy building so i build all kinds of stuff!! here is a 69 camaro pro-touring i am workin on right now as well!! shaved the drip rails lower rocker mouldings the door handles the wipers the emblems and the wheel opening mouldings!! i am also reshaping the front and rear bumpers to fit more snuggly to the body!! had to cut out the rear chassis and am in the process of building mini-tubbs over the rear whels, it will have a cage and fuel injected engine!!! alot of work left on this one!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT CAMARO IS TIGHT BRO. I LIKE THE MOTOR :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn bro you get down with your skills you got some crazy skills Keep up the great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah Shannon!

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread as well!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

another one that i am finishing up!! 67 chevelle prostreet!! i have also shaved the drip rails the wheel opening mouldings the handles, emblems lowered the ride height all around, will be adding a aluminium tach, and 5 point seat harnesses!! i did the body work and paint on this before i knew how to open up this stuff, other wise i would have opened the trunk and doors!! i need to add some new pics for this one its pretty much finished, just waiting to get a couple of carbs in the mail from Mr. Biggs!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice work ! all of them are above and beyond the call of duty, nice paint, nice details and body work! :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this one is finished as well and i need to get a few pics of it!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 10 2007, 11:48 AM~7658227
> *nice work ! all of them are above and beyond the call of duty, nice paint, nice details and body work!  :0
> *



thanks Bob i appreciate that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 10 2007, 10:48 AM~7658231
> *this one is finished as well and i need to get a few pics of it!!
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEBER THIS ONE. THIS GOT ME INSPIRED TO BUILD MINE. ONLY I ALTERED THE SUSPENSION ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

VERY nice stuff you got man, I have a camaro in the works also but mine is full pro street, my uncle gave me a bunch of top fuel/funny car parts that had 2 complete motors, drag slicks, all the goodies.... so that's what I'm using, just got to get some other stuff off my "in progress" list first

anyway, great builds...can't wait to see more


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this a few that i have finished recently!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Apr 10 2007, 11:52 AM~7658260
> *VERY nice stuff you got man, I have a camaro in the works also but mine is full pro street, my uncle gave me a bunch of top fuel/funny car parts that had 2 complete motors, drag slicks, all the goodies.... so that's what I'm using, just got to get some other stuff off my "in progress" list first
> 
> anyway, great builds...can't wait to see more
> *


ya, sleepy thats the way to do it, sometimes i buy kits just to do that, use on something else!! thanks for the props homie!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 10 2007, 10:52 AM~7658263
> *this a few that i have finished recently!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE'S ON MY NEXT LIST :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

also, sitting on the back burner is a 49 merc!!! not to sure how i will end up on this one but everything is shaved and opened up, thinking of puting the 351 supercharged ford lightning engine and suspension under it, but this is what i have done so far!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

damn!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT MERC'S BAD. I WOULD PUT 13'S OR THE ORIGINAL WHEELS ON IT AND SLAM IT WITH FRENCHED HEAD AND TAIL LIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

and i still have these sitting here waiting to be completed!! these where bought from mitch, so i need to complete the body work and paint!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: THOSE IMPALA'S ARE NICE. I WISH I COULD DO THAT :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 10 2007, 12:07 PM~7658366
> *DAMN THAT MERC'S BAD.  I WOULD PUT 13'S OR THE ORIGINAL WHEELS ON IT AND SLAM IT WITH FRENCHED HEAD AND TAIL LIGHTS :biggrin:
> *



not sure yet homie but the headlights are all moulded in like the front and rear roll pans!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 10 2007, 11:18 AM~7658443
> *not sure yet homie but the headlights are all moulded in like the front and rear roll pans!!!
> *


COOL. JUST SOME THOUGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

bout time u put all yours in one place!!!! Off the hook


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

HERES MY WORK AREA!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ha,ha,ha


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 01:12 PM~7658811
> *ha,ha,ha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

whore


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 10 2007, 01:24 PM~7658893
> *whore
> *



hater!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I WISH I COULD AFFORD ALL THOSE MODELS. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 10 2007, 12:58 PM~7658701
> *HERES MY WORK AREA!!!
> 
> 
> ...


fuck! thats alot of shit


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, homies sanded and rubbed the paint out on the 67 vert!! stopping to get brown flocking on the way home!! should have this wrapped up in the next few days!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again......Bad ass work Bro!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

VERY NICE WORK MODELTECH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

HOW DO YOU MAKE YOUR DOOR HINGES SO THE DOOR GO IN THE FINDER?


----------



## my64imp (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 10 2007, 04:13 PM~7660432
> *VERY NICE WORK MODELTECH :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HOW DO YOU  MAKE YOUR DOOR HINGES SO THE DOOR GO IN THE FINDER?
> *


x2 homie :uh: :dunno:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO- YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS SHIT DOG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ? HEY HOMIE WHAT YOU USE FOR BODY FILLER?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT 67 VERT LOOKS CLEAN.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDE'S ARE BAD AS FUCK. YOU GOT SOME MAD ASS SKILLLLZZZZ HOMIE.

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. I LIKE TO SEE BUILDER'S WHO CAN TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work shannon!!! Badass stuff in there and nice work area!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies, i enjoy the hell out of building!! and travis your 67 is off the hook!!! i hope to dig into a build like that on our next build off comin up!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

a little update on the 67 chevelle prostreet!!


this is where i am as of now with the build, the first 2 pics are rim choices let me know which one you guys like best?? the other pics are misc. shots!!



choice#1










choice #2











misc. pics!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I LIKE #2 BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 10 2007, 01:58 PM~7658701
> *HERES MY WORK AREA!!!
> 
> 
> ...




nice ! lots of good stuff i see. now ya started something cuz i am gonna have to post my work space in my thread LOL

you have some SICK!! builds ! :0


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

definitely #2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

nice work shop bro. i see you are into military too. that's cool . i got a few that i have been wanting to build ..they will be next. but alot of my older buddy's who build them told me, that after building military the rocking chair is real close.
:0 .


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 11 2007, 12:39 PM~7667310
> *nice work shop bro.   i see you are into military too. that's cool . i got a few that i have been wanting to build ..they will be next. but alot of my older buddy's who build them told me, that  after building military is the rocking chair is real close.
> :0 .
> *



ha,ha!! yepp, thats why they are sitting up high, later down the road, i will pull them out!! i have built alot of them, just not as fun as doing these right now!! :biggrin: 

here is one that has been sitting for atleast 6 months to be completed!!the weathering is done with the airbrush only!!!! need to apply weathering powders yet!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THOSE ARE TIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

those are nice bro..
I got the dragon-wagon, a C-130 gun ship and a german u boat to do.. I have all the goodie's for the gunship, all stainless guns 1op, and over 600 buck's in resin and p/e aftermarket stuff for it. IT WILL BE MADE NEXT YEAR FOR SURE.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome job bro! nice to see LOWRIDERMODELS stock on your shelves!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Biggs, ya, i have all the photetch and resin and metal tracks for my builds as well!! the tiger the first one has the metal tracks and i built so the suspension actually moves!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 11 2007, 01:17 PM~7667651
> *awesome job bro! nice to see LOWRIDERMODELS  stock on your shelves!
> *



oh ya, the planes i have recently sold and the shelves are full of kits bought from lowridermodels!!!! there has been 70 to 80 kits recently purchased from Mark of lowridermodels!! :biggrin: great guy to buy from!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 11 2007, 12:20 PM~7667694
> *Biggs, ya, i have all the photetch and resin and metal tracks for my builds as well!! the tiger the first one has the metal tracks and i built so the suspension actually moves!!
> 
> 
> ...


that's a nice tiger tank bro that shit is tight. you should make the one Ramel commanded.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

go with number 2 for wheels,
those are some nice military builds.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nope not this one got a couple more that i have the resin zimmerit for that will be a light camo!! :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

you got lots of military stuff. thats kool


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

quick update!!! floor is flocked, and side panels!!! should be completed this weekend!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THOSE LOOK GOOD MODELTECH :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is the flocking!!! and the rear springs i made for the rear end!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

and here is the front coils done!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN HOW DID YOU MAKE THEM :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

that looks real nice .......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn shannon! Taht blue 67 is sick and those military builds are tuff as hell! Like the metal tracks and working suspention! :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good man that rag is comin out NICE


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah Shannon, lovin' it!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

got some sick lookin work comin out in 07 modeltech, i think red or yellow or another color for ur coils would stand out alot better than the blue with the blue frame imo


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks didi, but, i want it more on the clean side of things, and dont really want it to stand out, i did red coils on the 62, but this one i just want everything to kind-of flow together!! thanks for all the props!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am chippin away at it!! getting closer!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 sik bro. as usuall


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn sweet


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN MODELTECH THAT 67 IS CLEAN


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 NICE AND CLEAN!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn nice....


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

LUVIN IT HOMIE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

SWEET


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

HELL YEAH!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the 62 rag is complete and the 67 rag is getting close!! i started a 68 gto pro touring build and i will painting my 78 elco here this afternoon!! 


i am still gathering parts for the goat!! the engine i will use is pictured below but i will put a big block fuel injected intake on it!!





























the 78 will be the kandy lime green with silver base and light tan guts!! and will have a bench seat in it!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN. I LIKE THAT GOAT. AND THE ELCO :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 17 2007, 01:29 PM~7711472
> *the 62 rag is complete and the 67 rag is getting close!! i started a 68 gto pro touring build and i will painting my 78 elco here this afternoon!!
> i am still gathering parts for the goat!! the engine i will use is pictured below but i will put a big block fuel injected intake on it!!
> 
> ...


candy lime green :biggrin: 


shitty pics tho..


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN Shannon, can't wait to see how the Goat and Elco turn out!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ohh, shit didi!! i didnt realize you had one that color!! oh well, they will be differant!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 17 2007, 01:47 PM~7711604
> *ohh, shit didi!! i didnt realize you had one that color!! oh well, they will be differant!!
> *


its not that color n e more, its takin off, i havent even messed with it since i painted it that color, lol... than stripped it.. cut the bed out etc... i was workin on it awhile back to make it an rc hopper :biggrin: kinda got bored with it tho


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, cool!! didnt want to step on your toes bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

color is on! tomorrow i will foil and clear!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

lookin good !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 17 2007, 01:51 PM~7711630
> *ok, cool!! didnt want to step on your toes bro!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


shit like that dont bother me, paint is paint, a builds a build, now if i had some major ass custom graphics u copied line for line than thats diffrent


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LIME GREEN IS GANGSTA!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2007, 04:07 PM~7713076
> *LIME GREEN IS GANGSTA!
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 17 2007, 01:56 PM~7713010
> *shit like that dont bother me, paint is paint, a builds a build, now if i had some major ass custom graphics u copied line for line than thats diffrent  *


BUT WE ALL KNOW THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN.  

GOOD JOB HOMIE. LOOKING GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT LOOKS NICE BRO  . I LIKE THAT GREEN :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Another hard day at work! lol! You're job still looks awesome bro. Nice work on those cars too, your paint jobs are smooth.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies and thanks for the support!! just another quick build!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 17 2007, 05:28 PM~7713975
> *Another hard day at work! lol! You're job still looks awesome bro. Nice work on those cars too, your paint jobs are smooth.
> *



ya, real slow today can ya tell!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks awesome bro!! :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got the elco foiled and getting ready to clear it!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

she's cleared !!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DANG DOG LOOKS LIKE YOU SPILLED YOU PUDDING !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ha,ha, just the tan, for the tonneau cover!! lol


----------



## MaZeRaT (Feb 21, 2007)

damn nice shine bro


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking real nice!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

couple outside pics!! no, sun out just overcast though!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Lookin good bro, love that color!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 19 2007, 02:53 PM~7729604
> *:0 Lookin good bro, love that color!!
> *


X-2 BRO THAT SHIT CAME OUT CLEEEEEAN. :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks good


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sick....plain sick....makes my builds look like crap!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: THATS NICE MODELTECH. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 Like that green! Another clean ass build coming up.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn thats a pretty nice lookin foil job, on my elco i cut the lil piece off the front fender area that carries around to the front clip.. the lil ground effect thing, i thought it looked tacky.. but thats a clean ass elco.. i guess thats what mine would have looked like if i ever cleared it and not stripped it, lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn nice job on the foil and the clear Shannon!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn that paint looks smoooth and wet

Great work!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

cool, the sun is out today so here is some pics!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice!


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

lol wtf, do you do your models at work?????


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yupp!!!


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

lol then GET BACK TO WORK!!!!! haha


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

also, got the base coat on the gto!! i will let this dry good and then spray the italian red on the sides to give it that foose look!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT GOATS GONNA LOOK BAD BRO :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks homie!!! ok here is the second color!! now keep in mind that there is a stripe that will go over the paint line!!!! and i need to foil and clear it all yet!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 still putting out sick builds bro 

hit me up when u ready to start on patterns and i'll tell u what i use to paint


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you bet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love the paint on the Goat Shannon!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM DOG I WANNA BUILD MODELS & WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 20 2007, 03:35 PM~7737541
> *DAM DOG I WANNA BUILD MODELS & WORK! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 20 2007, 04:35 PM~7737541
> *DAM DOG I WANNA BUILD MODELS & WORK! :biggrin:
> *


x2
:biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks good bro


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN MODELTECH THAT GOAT LOOKS CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 22 2007, 07:06 AM~7746390
> *x2
> :biggrin:
> *



X3
:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

DECALS ON ONE SIDE!! LET ME KNOW WHAT YA THINK??


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD MODELTECH. I LIKE THE DECALS :biggrin:


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 23 2007, 11:05 AM~7754523
> *LOOKS GOOD MODELTECH.  I LIKE THE DECALS :biggrin:
> *


X-2, really sets it off


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, decals done!! was talkin to mini and he suggested to paint the window and wheel trim black so thats what i will do!! so next step clear this bad boy!! :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

damn that shits clean..them decals set it for the 2 tone.. all ur rides a tyte bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!! all of you and especially M.C.B.A has influenced me to move to the next level!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here it is mocked up! one coat of clear only, tomorrow i will wet sand and apply 2 more coats of clear!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn homie, your work is flawless !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn, glass already, looks good homei!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 damn

smooth


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah, looks sick bro!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 24 2007, 06:28 AM~7761219
> *Hell yeah, looks sick bro!!
> *


X2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies, a quick build for a change of pace!! 


COMING SOON!! FINISHED: 



67 IMPALA VERT!! 

62 IMPALA VERT!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

62 drop top is finished!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

clean ride homie
your paint work is tight


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work! That 2 tone looks great! That duece looks flawless. You going to that show the 5th?


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Dam Shannon, your makin me feel like my skills are dog****!!! Awesome Droptop dude!!!!!


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

i like the drop and the gto is lookin sweet


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep up the great work bro!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FUCKIN CLEAN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! DAMN IT!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 30 2007, 02:04 PM~7803445
> *FUCKIN CLEAN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! DAMN IT!!!!
> *


LOL! fred you need to working on a few kits again ! there are only a few us on here that are putting it down right now ! WE NEED MORE BUILDERS !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 30 2007, 01:04 PM~7803445
> *FUCKIN CLEAN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! DAMN IT!!!!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 30 2007, 11:06 AM~7803453
> *LOL!    fred  you  need  to  working  on  a  few  kits  again  !  there  are  only  a  few  us  on here  that  are  putting  it  down  right  now !  WE  NEED  MORE  BUILDERS  !
> *


 :banghead: DAMN I KNOW!!!! STUFF WENT TO CHROME-TECH TODAY!!!! PAINT THIS WEEKEND ON A LIL SOMETHING. YOU GUYS ARE DEFINITELY PUTTING IT DOWN. I GOTTA HAVE THE HOMIE MACHINE SOME PARTS FOR ME.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

hell yeah very clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies i appreciate it!! wait till you see what i pull out for the all- out build!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ITS ALL GOOD..THEM RIDES ARE BAD ASS...MAKIN'MINE LOOKS LIKE SHIT AGAIN!....HEY WAGONGUY SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU HANG WITH THR BIG DOGGS(MCBA)....THINK ABOUT IT!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 30 2007, 09:35 PM~7808103
> *ITS ALL GOOD..THEM RIDES ARE  BAD ASS...MAKIN'MINE LOOKS LIKE SHIT AGAIN!....HEY WAGONGUY SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU HANG WITH THR BIG DOGGS(MCBA)....THINK ABOUT IT!
> *



you sayin im good or sumtin? i aint nothign compared to you M.C.B.A. members...


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i agree with John, My skills are crap compared to this


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 1 2007, 06:57 AM~7809660
> *i agree with John, My skills are crap compared to this
> *



BUT YOU SHOULD STILL GET IN ON THE ALL OUT BUILD BEN


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

started the bodywork on the resin cutty!! just got some quick bodywork done and a light coat of primer to help see the little flaws better!! got the hood cut, and the trunk and doors are next!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TEAR IT UP!!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

GOT IT OPENED UP!!! NOW FOR THE ENGINEERING PART!!


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Modeltech, very impressive work. I've been following your work. Great job!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS HOMIE, I APPRECIATE IT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

lookin good Modeltech


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Shannon, I can't wait to see how this Cutty turns out!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 11 2007, 12:25 AM~7881105
> *Shannon, I can't wait to see how this Cutty turns out!
> *


X2


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

shits gon be super nice


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

heres a couple of other projects i started for another site!! a 66 malibu, for a box stock build-off!! and a 72 stepside for a pinks, build-0ff!! i have put alot of work into getting these ready for primer and have alot of work yet to get them ready for paint!! the malibu was moulded in red!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE...WHAT SITE?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

http://z6.invisionfree.com/The_Modelers_Haven/index.php?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

so, the small wheels up front or the same size all the way around???




small wheels upfront=











same size all the way around=


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Little !

and i hate the rear fenders ! Where are the stock ones ? Those there look like they are from the revell chevy luv of the ford courior !


Maybe they are on the wrong sides ?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

NOPE they are the right ones and are onthe side they are suppose to be on!! this truck is from the mach 1 kit!! it has the truck, trailer and racing tunnel hull, boat!! it has a fuel injected engine to, so it just might be a reissue of some sort of custom kit!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks good and that other site, is ok, but LIL is way better


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

NICE!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I agree with Mini, something doesn't look quite right. Maybe enlarge the front wheel openings to match? Big and littles!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Shannon it looks like the fenders are on the wrong sides. Keep it up bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 16 2007, 03:24 PM~7918143
> *I agree with Mini, something doesn't look quite right.  Maybe enlarge the front wheel openings to match?  Big and littles!
> *


yeah the rear wheel well is to high it looks like.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nope, the rear fenders are on the right way the little fin and edge is at the back of the bed!! i will take a few differant pics at a differant angle i think its more of an optical allusion, because of the angle of the pic!! there is a small filler panel that goes between the rear fender and cab as well!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

The only thing that I noticed is that the little steps usually go in between the fender and the cab, like this one..........










Other than that its looking damn nice so far..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

The wheel well it self is way to big on the model!! as for the wheels go with the big in the back and smalls up front!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'd say cut the rear fender and ad a bit of styrene to the side to bring the arch down a little other then that the truck is gonna look sweet!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

its suppose to be a custom truck, so thats why i guess the shape and size of the wheel well!! the wheel well lip is kind of flared!! and here is a pic with the the little ledge in place!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 17 2007, 10:18 AM~7923110
> *I'd say cut the rear fender and ad a bit of styrene to the side to bring the arch down a little other then that the truck is gonna look sweet!!!
> 
> 
> *



thats a hell of an idea but, i am not sure if that is what i will do on this one!! i have another one in my stash and it is the same way, so that might be how i do it!! this is for a build off on another forum against another guy buildin the same truck!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

is this the truck with a str8 front alxe if so you useing it or you put diff 
frontend on it i have it going with a-arms off the a-team van


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@May 18 2007, 06:32 AM~7929205
> *is this the truck with a str8 front alxe if so you useing it or you put diff
> frontend on it i have it going with a-arms off the a-team van
> *



YA, STRAIGHT FRONT AXEL!! DO YOU HAVE PICS OF YOUR SUSPENSION??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 17 2007, 06:36 AM~7922200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie. big and lil's is the way to go.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

BIG and LITTLE


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

PRIMER SANDED READY FOR REPRIMER!!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin' good, bro


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey do you know if the suspension from that truck will fit the 4x4 gmc short wide bed p/u thats out right now?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

not sure bro!! which kit you talkin about??


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin+May 19 2007, 11:34 AM~7936505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think hes talking about the blue amt one (hot trucks) or some shit. The 4x4 with the fleetside bed. I think the two are about the same. One has a str8 axel and one has a str8 axel with the 4x4.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OK, HERE IS ANOTHER ONE I HAVE IN PROGRESS!! A BOX STCK BUILD-OFF, WHERE WE ALL BUILD THE SAME CAR, AND MOULDGS AND SUCH ARE ALLOWED TO BE REMOVED!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 OH DAMN SHE'S DRIPPEN WET.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 24 2007, 02:24 PM~7971241
> *:0  OH DAMN SHE'S DRIPPEN WET.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THIS COLOR IS AWESOME IN THE SUN, WILL GET OUTSIDE PICS SOON!! ITS ULTRAVIOLET PEARL!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 24 2007, 07:04 PM~7973290
> *THIS COLOR IS AWESOME IN THE SUN, WILL GET OUTSIDE PICS SOON!! ITS ULTRAVIOLET PEARL!!!!
> *


Is that the Testors Lacquer? I love that color!

Chevelle is lookin' damn good Shannon!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 24 2007, 07:04 PM~7973290
> *THIS COLOR IS AWESOME IN THE SUN, WILL GET OUTSIDE PICS SOON!! ITS ULTRAVIOLET PEARL!!!!
> *


What clear do you use??


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

it depends!! the modelmaster 2 stage system clear, tamiya clear and automotive clear!! this hasnt been cleared yet!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 25 2007, 12:02 AM~7975081
> *Is that the Testors Lacquer? I love that color!
> 
> Chevelle is lookin' damn good Shannon!
> *




yep!! right on bro!!! :thumbsup: i havent cleared it yet either!! :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thats a nice lookin purple Shannon well done


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Damn Shannon thats gonna be bad ass!!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

that chevelle is looking good! what color for the interior are u planning for?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 26 2007, 05:58 PM~7984679
> *that chevelle is looking good!  what color for the interior are u planning for?
> *



havent decided yet!! if full race, i will go alot of aluminium and black seats!! if more of a street car, maybe tan and black!! havent really decided yet!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Alright, starting a new project, this car has been calling my name for awhile!! this car is a sexy lookin car with its flowing body lines!! the real pics are what i am going to model mine after, not exactly, but close!!! please any comments welcomed!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks nice. know you'll pull this one off


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

SEXY BABY, YEA!!!

-Austin Powerz


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Thats a nice kit! alot of detail! should be a good turn out! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

that's going to be a badass build bro.  nice wheel's.... :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS GUYS!! i have had a block goin on but, i think this will pull me out of that slump!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that starliner looks good bro...

do you still want that 59 impala vert i have? cuz if not im going to sell it uffin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 11 2007, 02:05 PM~8083563
> *THANKS GUYS!! i have had a block goin on but, i think this will pull me out of that slump!!!
> *


Slump? You don't know what a slump is til you've been in my shoes. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that'll be a sweet build.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here it is with some primer!! next is paint!!


----------



## King Josh (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 10 2007, 11:35 AM~7658115
> *alright some of ya might like and others may hate but, i enjoy building so i build all kinds of stuff!! here is a 69 camaro pro-touring i am workin on right now as well!! shaved the drip rails lower rocker mouldings the door handles the wipers the emblems and the wheel opening mouldings!! i am also reshaping the front and rear bumpers to fit more snuggly to the body!! had to cut out the rear chassis and am in the process of building mini-tubbs over the rear whels, it will have a cage and fuel injected engine!!! alot of work left on this one!!
> 
> 
> ...


i think you have inspired me to finish my camaro now cuz its been sitin in the box gettin dusty  ....lol but im stuck on building my impala and other cars


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

that camaro looks good! im loving how that engine looks in there!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

bro that starliner is gonna be a real sweet ride!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

what engine is in the camaro?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

this car's engine....










i asked about it and he posted the camaro as a pic of the motor...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 13 2007, 10:08 PM~8100659
> *what engine is in the camaro?
> *



yep rollinoldskool, is correct!!! the c5-r kit!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ALRIGHT, I HAVE PRIMED BLOCKED REPRIMED AGAIN AND SANDED SMOOTH THE BODY CHASSIS AND FRAME, SO READY FOR SOME COLOR!! I WORKED AT THE SHOP LAST SATURDAY AND PICKED SOME PAINT UP LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THINK???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nice , basecoats i assume?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

dupont chroma premier!! base coat/clearcoat!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

good shit....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice color bro  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That paint looks almost good enough to drink! YUMMY! :cheesy:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

cant wait to see the color on this badboy


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! here it is with the silver on the whole car!! tomorrow i will tape off where the red pearl will go and spray that followed by chrome foil and hopefully a nice wet coat of clear!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

there ya go keep on bangin in out dude!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice. I can't wait to see the next color on there. :cheesy:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 27 2007, 10:18 PM~8191179
> *  nice.  I can't wait to see the next color on there.  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: looks killer bro!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:0 a Ford! looks good!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 28 2007, 11:29 AM~8194551
> *:0  a Ford! looks good!
> *



yep, not a low,low, but its low!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Alright homies, got the red painted as well!! the first pic is the frame and chassis while the others are of 2 differant wheel choices, let me know which ones you guys like best???















choice #1, hella's:


























choice #2, torq thrust's:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0     look's just like the real car bro.. nice work.

go with the hellabrand's


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i like # 1 but #2 does match alot closer.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks guys!! next is all the chrome foil on this thing!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good bro..keep it coming


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good job man.... can't wait to see it cleared....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 BADASS! :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I like that!!!!! :cheesy: Looking sharp can't wait to see this foiled and done!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Here is a couple of quick outside pics, let me know what ya think???


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 29 2007, 09:12 AM~8200812
> *I like that!!!!! :cheesy: Looking sharp can't wait to see this foiled and done!!!
> *


x2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 29 2007, 11:27 AM~8201912
> *Here is a couple of quick outside pics, let me know what ya think???
> 
> 
> ...



yep, the foil will be the tricky part!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Alright while i am waiting for my chrome foil to get here to finish up the 60 starliner i started a new build!! a 69 promod with a completly scratch built chassis!!! this is being built from a how-to build on another forum!! there is alot left on this chassis yet, it is about half built!! let me know what you all think!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0

that looks beautiful shannon!!!!!

is it easy or hard?

and is it the tutorial on SA? :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

CRAZY BRO, LOOKS GOOD


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks good bro, and why do u not talk to me anymore on Yahoo


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

you have learned well daniel-son :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 17 2007, 02:10 PM~8328584
> *you have learned well daniel-son :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES!! this chassis still has a long way to go, but its been fun so-far!! waiting on the foil to come in so i can get the 60 starliner wrapped up and then i will complete the 67 vert!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice work dawg! that frame is sick , keep it up!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 17 2007, 02:56 PM~8328967
> *nice work dawg! that frame is sick , keep it up!
> *




thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THAT FRAME IS BANANAS!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

All of them are lookin' good bro! 

I agree with BiggDeee, that Camaro frame is CRAZY!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn dude, top notch work!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks guys!!! well, i decided that all this work on this tube chassis i best open everything up to show it off!!! lol!!! :biggrin:






























and as you can see, i have a long way to go on the inner cage!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 18 2007, 09:04 AM~8335112
> *thanks guys!!! well, i decided that all this work on this tube chassis i best open everything up to show it off!!! lol!!!  :biggrin:
> *


defintly


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I got to agree with the rest of these guy's shannon ...your work is top notch.  i love to see someone make something from nothing like that frame. :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 18 2007, 08:26 AM~8335214
> *I got to agree with the rest of these guy's shannon ...your work is top notch.  i love to see someone make something from nothing like that frame. :0
> *



thanks Biggs, it is alot fun starting with nothing and then, have something appear in front of you!! 75% off this build will be scratch built!!! :thumbsup: i cant take all the credit for this cause i am following a build along, kinda like what mini was doin for the movable suspension!! but, i will build alot more of these that i know!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 18 2007, 07:31 AM~8335240
> *thanks Biggs, it is alot fun starting with nothing and then, have something appear in front of you!! 75% off this build will be scratch built!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO AS ALWAYS..  
I STILL NEED THAT FRAME FOR MY CHEVYLADE. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

really!!!! that would be a long frame!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 18 2007, 07:35 AM~8335262
> *really!!!! that would be a long frame!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BUT NOT TO MUCH CAGE. :biggrin: MAINLY FRAME.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

so mostly a tube chassis!! and like a 5 point in the cab??? which truck are we talkin about??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 18 2007, 07:42 AM~8335304
> *so mostly a tube chassis!! and like a 5 point in the cab???
> *


:yessad: hno: OR EVEN JUST A NICE CHASSIS.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

post a pic of the truck!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THIS ONE HOMIE.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, a real nice square tube frame could be built for that!! a combo of square tube and sheet plastic!! :biggrin: custom tranny tunnel for what ever type tranny or drive train you want to use!! building a custom chassis you could use fully independent suspension like a vettes!! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 18 2007, 08:23 AM~8335555
> *well, a real nice square tube frame could be built for that!! a combo of square tube and sheet plastic!!  :biggrin: custom tranny tunnel for what ever type tranny or drive train you want to use!! building a custom chassis you could use fully independent suspension like a vettes!!  :0
> *


I'LL SEND YOU THE BODY AND YOU JUST DO YOUR MAGIC.. AND LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH. :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 hno:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Interior tubb and old chassis too!!are you going stock suspension??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 18 2007, 08:34 AM~8335624
> *:0  hno:
> *


LET ME KNOW BRO.. IT AINT GOING TO ANY SHOW TILL THE BEGINNING OF NEXT YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

aight!!! that gives me some time!!send it bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 18 2007, 08:35 AM~8335634
> *Interior tubb and old chassis too!!are you going stock suspension??
> *


CUSTOM FIBERGLASS INTERIOR, ONCE YOU GOT IT YOU LET ME KNOW WHAT WILL BE BETTER. STOCK OR INDEPENDANT SUSP.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 18 2007, 09:49 AM~8335734
> *CUSTOM FIBERGLASS INTERIOR,  ONCE YOU GOT IT YOU LET ME KNOW WHAT WILL BE BETTER. STOCK OR INDEPENDANT SUSP.
> *



ok cool!! i have alot of kits here with differant types of suspension, i will test them out!! it started out as an extended cab chevy right?? if it did i have the stock interior tubb to use for measurements!! i can evan build a nice fuel cell type gas tank for it, for between the frame!! you still got my addy???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 18 2007, 08:59 AM~8335799
> *ok cool!! i have alot of kits here with differant types of suspension, i will test them out!! it started out as an extended cab chevy right?? if it did i have the stock interior tubb to use for measurements!! i can evan build a nice fuel cell type gas tank for it, for between the frame!! you still got my addy???*


:yessad: 
I got the got the chevy truck it started from you can even have the jet ski that's still in the box. And 2 escalades interiors and suspentions. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

cool!! this sounds like fun!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just alittle update on the 69 chassis!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

and here is the progress for the inner part of the cage around the driver!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks killer man!!! Great job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 18 2007, 12:56 PM~8337598
> *and here is the progress for the inner part of the cage around the driver!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NOW THATS SOME SKILLZ HOMIE!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 18 2007, 07:54 PM~8340855
> *NOW THATS SOME SKILLZ HOMIE!
> *



:0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

that looks AWESOME!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2007, 01:13 PM~8346078
> *that looks AWESOME!!
> *



This is badd ass. I have tried to do this on a few occasions and just give up and throw it away.....awesome.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!! i think i will see this one through though!!! here is just a quick mock up pic that i used for measurements!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM IT LIKE THAT BRO...... :0 :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

dam thats badass


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 20 2007, 06:36 AM~8352267
> *dam thats badass
> *


*X-2*


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is the bare essential frame completed!! not finished, now i can add more tubes, engine, wiring, suspension and so on!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

fuckin awesome bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

engine, engine, ENGINE :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 20 2007, 11:38 AM~8353266
> *engine, engine, ENGINE :biggrin:
> *



as you requested bro!! 615 mountain motor!!!! can we say horsepower!! ohh, and dont forget 2 15lbs bottles of NOS!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lovin it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

MY JAW JUST FELL TO THE FLOOR!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 luv the engine


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 20 2007, 11:11 AM~8353485
> *MY JAW JUST FELL TO THE FLOOR!!!!!!
> *


Mine too brother, mine too.  

Lookin' badass Shannon!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 20 2007, 12:27 PM~8353584
> *Mine too brother, mine too.
> 
> Lookin' badass Shannon!
> *



Maybe i can get this to the Indy show next time around!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

where is a good place to get carbon fiber decals???


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 20 2007, 10:09 PM~8356471
> *where is a good place to get carbon fiber decals???
> *


search around for scale motorsports high definition carbon fiber decals they are one of the best out


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 20 2007, 11:54 AM~8353788
> *Maybe i can get this to the Indy show next time around!!
> *


Which one? There's one coming up next month, and another in Huntington in October, which I believe is in your neck of the woods, right?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya huntington is 25 mins from my house!!! its where my Dad works!!! where is the one next month???


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, got some foil and in the next few days the starliner will be foiled and cleared!!! i also figured out the front suspension on the 69 pro-mod chassis!! so alot of pics to follow in the next few days!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

alright the only foil i could find was the ultra bright bmf, so thats what i am using!! i got one side done and another side to go!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 23 2007, 09:01 AM~8370112
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 BRO ....LOOKING GOOD. :0 SEND THAT BADBOY 2 ME I CLEAR IT. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 23 2007, 09:01 AM~8370112
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup:
> *


x2! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 10:28 AM~8370338
> *X-2 BRO ....LOOKING GOOD. :0  SEND THAT BADBOY 2 ME I CLEAR IT. :biggrin:
> *



its a thought bro!!! and i appreciate the offer!! but, i have some (dupont) chroma premier clear i am going to try on it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 23 2007, 09:45 AM~8370424
> *its a thought bro!!! and i appreciate the offer!! but, i have some (dupont) chroma premier clear i am going to try on it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


OK COOL HOMIE...JUST LOOKING OUT. LET'S SEE IF 408 WILL SEND ME HIS 2 DO.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got some touch-up work to do and the main full length body crome on the drivers side and i am clearing it!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

don't forget to bmf the 3 diamond's on each side of the back pillar's before u clear it.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 12:58 PM~8371353
> *don't forget to bmf the 3 diamond's on each side of the back pillar's before u clear it.
> *



you know it bro!!!  








here is the other side, just the diamonds left and either tonight or tomorrow i will clear it!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT'S GOING TO LOOK GOOD BRO.. SO ARE YOU GOING WITH THE BIG-N-LIL HELLABRAND'S.?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 01:25 PM~8371524
> *IT'S GOING TO LOOK GOOD BRO.. SO ARE YOU GOING WITH THE BIG-N-LIL HELLABRAND'S.?
> *



you know it!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 23 2007, 12:32 PM~8371575
> *you know it!!!!!
> *


WISE CHOICE.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That thing is looking HOT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin sick!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

aaaaahhhhhhhh yaaaaaaaaa!!! i am lovin this clear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YOU USING THE SAME CLEAR AS BIGGS?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

no, mine is (dupont) the new chroma premier clear!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 23 2007, 02:05 PM~8372327
> *aaaaahhhhhhhh yaaaaaaaaa!!! i am lovin this clear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT LOOK'S DRIPPIN WET. :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!!! it makes a huge differance like ya said!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

how much is that stuff shannon?

its looks killer!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

free!!!!!!!!!!!! lol!! i get it from the shop i work at!!! it is salty cause it takes a activator and reducer!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

A FRIEND OF MINE GAVE ME SOME DUPONT 2400 CLEAR. ITS PRETTY NICE.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 23 2007, 02:39 PM~8372550
> *free!!!!!!!!!!!! lol!! i get it from the shop i work at!!! it is salty cause it takes a activator and reducer!!
> *


IS IT 4-1-1.? 
THAT'S HOW MINE IS. BUT IT DOES MAKE A BIG DIFFERANCE ON THE PAINT, ADD'S ALOT OF DEPTH TO IT.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 03:44 PM~8372585
> *IS IT 4-1-1.?
> THAT'S HOW MINE IS.  BUT IT DOES MAKE A BIG DIFFERANCE ON THE PAINT, ADD'S ALOT OF DEPTH TO IT.
> *



exactly bro!!! 4-1-1!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Bro nice and wet.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 23 2007, 05:04 PM~8373099
> *Damn Bro nice and wet.
> *


X-2  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 23 2007, 04:04 PM~8373099
> *Damn Bro nice and wet.
> *


X3 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

what a difference automotive clear makes

that shit is weeeeet


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! first time using my iawata airbrush to, i am liken it!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

HERE IS A QUICK MOCK-UP ON THE STARLINER HOMIES!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

SWEET :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good bro!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

beautiful paint job dawg! show them FORDS up in this MUGG! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That clear coat sets it of!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

LOVELY! :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

klean ride homie.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just a few more pics, in differant lighting!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN THATS COMING OUT CLEAN BRO ,LOOKS GOOD


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Kool color choices


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 25 2007, 09:35 AM~8386782
> *DAMN THATS COMING OUT CLEAN BRO ,LOOKS GOOD
> *



X-2 BRO LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes, VERY nice!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! question??? should a pose the wheels like they are in the above pics, and should i build the stock engine(except wire and plumb it), or add a mustang fuel injection sytem to it??


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

imo 
leave the wheels as they are and throw in the fuel injection :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 25 2007, 11:41 AM~8387226
> *imo
> leave the wheels as they are and throw in the fuel injection :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got the engine cleared and the dash as well as frame and chassis!! workin on some of engine accerory painting today!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn it man, I love that clear!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 30 2007, 12:45 PM~8426094
> *Damn it man, I love that clear!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE! :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 30 2007, 11:02 AM~8426189
> *NICE! :0
> *


x10


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

very nice car!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 30 2007, 11:45 AM~8426094
> *Damn it man, I love that clear!!!!!
> *




THANKS HOMIES!!!! YA, THIS CLEAR IS WORKIN OUT WELL!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good Bro!!! Can't wait to see it finshed up.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn that cars nice! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 30 2007, 05:58 PM~8432065
> *damn that cars nice!  :0
> *


x-2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

x10


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!! got some of the small parts based today and will clear them later on!! assembly will start real soon!!! does anyone know where i can get one of those show stands that has a mirror under it at an angle to show the underbody off??


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm lovin' this build Bro, GREAT job!!

Heres a link for those stands man.

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?M...partment&ID=100


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 31 2007, 04:43 PM~8439061
> *I'm lovin' this build Bro, GREAT job!!
> 
> Heres a link for those stands man.
> ...




YES!!!!!!!!! thanks so much bro!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 31 2007, 09:00 PM~8440902
> *YES!!!!!!!!! thanks so much bro!!!!
> *


No problem man. I'm not sure what shipping is but the price isn't to bad for those.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

GOT THE PARTS CLEARED TODAY AND A LITTLE ASSEMBLY WORK DONE!! ENGINE NEEDS WIRED AND PLUMBED YET!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 CLEAN BRO


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I love that color combo Bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Aug 1 2007, 06:05 PM~8449919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0  *X2*


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i need your help homies i was messin around with some wheels and i think i like these!! let me know compared to helibrads!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

yes, stick with them wheels.. they look alluminum..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 2 2007, 01:52 PM~8456892
> *i need your help homies i was messin around with some wheels and i think i like these!! let me know compared to helibrads!!!
> 
> 
> ...



come on homies what do you all think of these wheels???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Jul 25 2007, 05:07 AM~8385789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats a tough one. I like the 1st ones better on there tho. Its got alittle rake to it.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like the first ones also.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Im feeling the second set.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok homies a little progress today!! got the inner wheels shaved and new inserts installed so the wheels mount on the axels!! and the ride height adjusted!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 dam homie i'm gonna have to do me a hotrod!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i like this one more and more


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 3 2007, 12:57 PM~8465233
> *i like this one more and more
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

COMIN OUT CLEAN BRO


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks homies!!!! No worries i am planin a low,low build next!!! :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 3 2007, 12:57 PM~8465233
> *i like this one more and more
> *


x2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like those Aoshima rims! I went to Hobby Town and bought about 5 sets! But those Halibrands suit this Ford better.

I like the stance!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the halibrads it is!!! thanks homies!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 3 2007, 12:44 PM~8465130
> *ok homies a little progress today!! got the inner wheels shaved and new inserts \
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 3 2007, 09:48 AM~8465148
> *:0  :0 dam homie i'm gonna have to do me a hotrod!
> *


x-2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

a little bit of progress on the engine yesterday, and hope to finish it up today and then i am off to installing the brake lines to the frame!!! this is new for me so we will see how it turns out!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That engine looks great Bro!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

This is awesome...your getting better and better with each build.....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 7 2007, 09:24 AM~8492013
> *That engine looks great Bro!!
> *


x2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 THAT NICE BRO


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn shannon, looks killer so far, cant wait to see it done...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!! got the lt side done, now to the other side and add the fuel pump and filter fuel lines and oil filter!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 7 2007, 11:19 AM~8493593
> *thanks homies!!! got the lt side done, now to the other side and add the fuel pump and filter fuel lines and oil filter!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

This right here is why you fly MCBA.....This is coming together really nice.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah Shannon, nice detail!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 7 2007, 08:09 PM~8498095
> *This right here is why you fly MCBA.....This is coming together really nice.....
> *



this i really appreciate bro!!! but because of all the skills you guys all have is why i build like this!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

wiring done!! i am in the process of scratch building a type of aircleaner induction system!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thnaks guys!! low, i hope to have this complete by the huntington show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 9 2007, 05:48 AM~8510762
> *thnaks guys!!  low, i hope to have this complete by the huntington show!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You better!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hno: :yes:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn skippy! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 9 2007, 05:53 AM~8510782
> *You better!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The only way you could make that engine look any better would be to file off the F.O.R.D. on the valve covers. Putting it into a Chevy engine bay would help too! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 9 2007, 08:21 AM~8511168
> *The only way you could make that engine look any better would be to file off the F.O.R.D. on the valve covers. Putting it into a Chevy engine bay would help too! :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

do you make the wiring for engine or buy it ?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 9 2007, 08:32 AM~8511233
> *do you make the wiring for engine or buy it ?
> *



some i have bought, and this one is a scratch built one!! just some evergreen styrene tubing and the bare wire!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 9 2007, 07:47 AM~8511320
> *some i have bought, and this one is a scratch built one!! just some evergreen styrene tubing and the bare wire!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


I ever build a engine like that, I'd be scared to hide it in the engine bay.  Nice work man. Fucker looks real good.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 9 2007, 07:47 AM~8511320
> *some i have bought, and this one is a scratch built one!! just some evergreen styrene tubing and the bare wire!!!
> *


very nice ,,, i have yet to wire an engine im gonna try on my 57 im doin,,,you do awsome work!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks guys!!! actually the engine bay is huge on this car!! you can see it all!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

While i am waiting for the flocking to dry i decided to wax the hood alittle!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 9 2007, 11:40 AM~8512864
> *While i am waiting for the flocking to dry i decided to wax the hood alittle!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

and the rest!!!!!!!!! time to glue the glass in!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn homie.... :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Daymmm homie that came out clean


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 9 2007, 12:51 PM~8513463
> *and the rest!!!!!!!!! time to glue the glass in!!
> 
> 
> ...


that is tight.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!! :thumbsup: today i will get the 2nd color on the interior and start to button up the interior!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 9 2007, 12:51 PM~8513463
> *and the rest!!!!!!!!! time to glue the glass in!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah Shannon, looks purdy!!! :cheesy: 


What kind of car is that white one outside the window in the second pic? Looks like a late-'60s Oldsmobile.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

real close pokey a 67 buick electra 225 vert!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 10 2007, 05:34 AM~8519602
> *real close pokey a 67 buick electra 225 vert!!!  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN IT!!! :biggrin: 

I figured it was either an Olds or a Buick, judging from the kink in the front bumper.

Was it in there for service? Or does one of your co-workers own it?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

a customer is having a new engine put in it!!! :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Got the 2nd color on the interior but, i have alot of little touch up work to do on it yet!! add some chrome foil on the door panels and paint the handles and knobs, add the seat belts and such!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet. :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice tape-work on that interior! :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks great Dude


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got the seat belts and photo etch buckels in yesterday!! going to foil and finish the door panels today!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

SWEET! Where'd you get the seat belts?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the belt material is from michaels crafts, and the photo-etch is detail master!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

HEY HOMIES!!! need your help!! what can i use that will look right for the brake line hold downs on the frame???


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thin bare metal foil strips :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn that looks good bro uffin: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

coming out clean bro


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 13 2007, 10:44 AM~8542161
> *HEY HOMIES!!! need your help!! what can i use that will look right for the brake line hold downs on the frame???
> 
> 
> ...



really thin styrene.... Photo etch (the left over trees :thumbsup: ) , aluminum sheets...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 13 2007, 03:59 PM~8543151
> *really thin styrene.... Photo etch (the left over trees :thumbsup: ) , aluminum sheets...
> *


tiny watch screws


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks, i will try some of those things!! here is the interior all but done!! just need to get the steering wheel i wanna use and its done (the interior)!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:worship: SHIT LOOKS TIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

KOOL I'LL TRY TO GET UR STUFF TO YOU TOMMOROW!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Interior looks sick Man!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OK HOMIES A LITTLE OF TODAYS PROGRESS IS BRAKE LINE WORK!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

and one with the exhaust in place!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 thats another detail i wanna try


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

what did u end up using for the brake lines..?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looking real good!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, homies the rear brake lines and rotors are complete!! now to do the fronts!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats sick Man!!! Great detail. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

:worship: :thumbsup: *GGRRREEEAAATTTTTT!!!!*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Great detail man, keep it up dats gonna sick. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 15 2007, 04:18 PM~8561645
> *Great detail man, keep it up dats gonna look sick. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn modeltech that looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Excellent detail work!!!!! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 15 2007, 06:43 PM~8563917
> *Excellent detail work!!!!! :0
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: them details!! :0 :0


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesome detail :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I can only bow for that kind of detail work and patience!! :worship:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 11:53 PM~8558010
> *what did u end up using for the brake lines..?
> *


x2


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 16 2007, 09:16 AM~8567612
> *x2
> *



26 gauge crafting wire!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey, homies!!! what do you think of this induction system for the starliner??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats sik bro, looks cool to me


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks like the induction from the thunderbolt!!! I like it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks 408!!! here it is sitting in place!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: MODEL TECH THATS A NICE AIR INDUCTION SYSTEM :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BAD ASS BRO! FUCKIN AWESOME!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks pretty good like that


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Tight Engine! I really like that


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 16 2007, 11:37 AM~8567788
> *26 gauge crafting wire!!!
> *


what about to hold it on :dunno:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That engine is sweet! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 This just keeps getting better and better Bro!!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats looks badass modeltech :worship:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

A QUICK UPDATE ON THE 60 STARLINER!! I GOT MY STEERING WHEEL THIS LAST WEEKEND FROM NON OTHER THEN MARKY MARK, AKA LOWRIDER MODELS!! SO I FEW CRACKS TO FIX AND SOME WHITE ON THE OUTER PART OF THE WHEEL AND ISTALLED I CAN WRAP THIS BUILD UP!! PICS OF THE FINISHED CAR LATER THIS WEEK!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok here is where i stand with the 60 starliner!! just some minor detail work and this will be completed between other builds this week!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKS AWSOME ...............VERY CLEAN


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 09:17 AM~8757224
> *LOOKS AWSOME ...............VERY CLEAN
> *


x2


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

where you get them battery terminals shannon?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 10 2007, 11:38 AM~8757653
> *where you get them battery terminals shannon?
> *




detail master bro!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Super clean!!! Very cool!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0  nice


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! it keeps me buildin!!! here is the progress on my tradional build-off car!!! 62 pontiac catalina!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn very nice build!! Love the detail work. :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am really startin to feel this build!!!


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is also some progress on a 71 plymouth GTX!!! its based in imperial blue, (chroma premier) it has alot of violet pearl and blue pearl in it and needs the clear to make it pop!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is a quick mock-up!! what do you all think?? just a quickie build for a change of pace!!! 










































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks good but it needs diffrent wheels!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:no:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

heres another one!!! i did one that will be similier awhile back but trashed it, so going to do another one from the ground up!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

u got some sick shit there bro!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, got the 62 cat foiled!! but, thinkin about foiling the center part of the hood and the rib down the middle of the decklid!! what you guys think??


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok homies!! i got a coat of clear on the GTX so its easier to foil then it will get 2 more coats, and since i had the clear out i went ahead and cleared the 62 catalina's parts and pieces!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn modeltech you're gettin down!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :worship: :worship: Just CLEAN homie! CLEEAANNN i said


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Quick update on the GTO!!! base color is down and second color tomorrow!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

All the rides are lookin' damn good Shannon! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 12 2007, 08:23 AM~8773387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car color hood or flat black??? 

Looks good bro! All of them. :cheesy:


----------



## legless (Sep 13, 2007)

where can you get those springs for models.
thank you


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legless_@Sep 17 2007, 04:12 PM~8810631
> *where can you get those springs for models.
> thank you
> *



I MADE THOSE SPRINGS BRO OUT OF SOME WIRE!!!





AND I GOT THE SECOND COLOR ON TODAY!! KEEP IN MIND THAT I HAVE STRIPES THAT WILL GO OVER THE PAINT EDGE!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice Goat!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok homies!! i got the decals done on the right and finishing the decals on the left!!! let me know what you all think??


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

NNIIICCCCEEE


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

sweet ride homie. cant wait 2 see it done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah, me likes!

Where did you get those decals?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Saweett brutha!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 19 2007, 09:40 AM~8823412
> *Hell yeah, me likes!
> 
> Where did you get those decals?
> *



its all kit bro!! except the wheels so far!! :biggrin:




and thanks for all comments homies!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

gotthe left side decaled and the foil on front and back window!! looks like it is time for some clear!! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

didnt you JUST finish one of those shannon??? :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nope read back a few pages!! i tossed it!! this a brand new one!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 19 2007, 11:25 AM~8824514
> *nope read back a few pages!! i tossed it!! this a brand new one!!
> *



no shit?

it looks THE SAME!!!!

except didnt you get to the clear stage on the last one? :dunno:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

now thats the sicness


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 19 2007, 12:31 PM~8824555
> *no shit?
> 
> it looks THE SAME!!!!
> ...



here is the old one!!!























and here is the one i am showing now!!!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work as always.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Fuck thats nice!!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

nice GTO there dude


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok homies do i use this 04/05 gto fuel injected engine or the stock one??? and should i use the 04 seats or a recarro type seat??


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE SOME CHIP FOOSE SHIT!!!! NICE HOMIE!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I would say try the 05 ! Give it a little updated touch !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2007, 12:47 PM~8858956
> *I  would  say  try the  05  !  Give  it a  little  updated  touch !
> *


x2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 24 2007, 09:43 AM~8858932
> *THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE SOME CHIP FOOSE SHIT!!!! NICE HOMIE!!
> *


YEAH IT DOES. NICE BRO, CLEAN WORK


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok homies, i got the rest of the foil on the 62 catalina, and 71 gtx!! both are ready for clear in the next day or two!! 




































\


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good bro, nice work, there comin out clean


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 25 2007, 10:56 AM~8866666
> *looks good bro, nice work, there comin out clean
> *


x2


----------



## javzam78 (Sep 5, 2007)

nice work on the catalina


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

did some clear work today!! these arnt the best pics so i will get better ones tomorrow!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this is what i have on the bench right now!!! and i got to get these finished by october the 6th for a show!!!! hno: hno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice work


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What clear do you use.

I prefer the gloss clear from testors, but once you use it once and then clear the nozzle and try to use it again say a week later, it never sprays as good and nice as the first time.

I even let it set in hot water and it doesn't fix it. Either way, just curious what you use. Rides are looking killer.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 26 2007, 04:32 PM~8875800
> *What clear do you use.
> 
> I prefer the gloss clear from testors, but once you use it once and then clear the nozzle and try to use it again say a week later, it never sprays as good and nice as the first time.
> ...



thanks bro!!! i use dupont chroma premier 3 part clear!!! the clear the activator and the reducer!! and i spray it threw the airbrush!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, I just went through all 29 pages of this thread. Really nice work Modeltech :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet paint as usual!!! Love that clear.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is a few quick mock-up pics of the GTO and the GTX!!! just alittle wetsanding and polish and they should be standing tall!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 27 2007, 08:31 AM~8880313
> *here is a few quick mock-up pics of the GTO and the GTX!!! just alittle wetsanding and polish and they should be standing tall!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 they look good modeltech.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

great lookin builds paint is sick rims sweet


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

those are both great looking builds so far!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is my Donk that is a build-off with lowridermodels!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

and here is the catalina after clear, for the traditional build off!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

the catalina is fuckin tight


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN shannon, you even make DORKS look good :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is my completed donk!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice Modeltech. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok homies got the GTO body polished!! let me know what ya think???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 ALL THOSE RIDES ARE COMING OUT CLEAN BRO ,NICE WORK


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SUPER SWEET!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 3 2007, 09:58 AM~8923090
> *:0  :0  :0 ALL THOSE RIDES ARE COMING OUT CLEAN BRO ,NICE WORK
> *


x2


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

That GTO is bad ass, great paint job....:thumbsup: 

What polish do you use???


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

tamiya!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

something else i just put on the table for a build-off on another site!!! 



























BEfore:












AFTER:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

KILLER!!! :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 01:12 PM~8931410
> *KILLER!!!  :0
> *


x2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, homies here are some pics of my completed starliner and 68 GTO from the show saturday!! the pics suck so i will get some good pics tomorrow!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Holy hell badass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

as always modeltech AWESOME WORK HOMIE!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 7 2007, 07:42 PM~8949260
> *as always modeltech AWESOME WORK HOMIE!!!!
> *


X2!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah Shannon, they look good sitting together on the table!

Got anymore pics from the show? Doesn't look like there was much there, or was everybody afraid to put their builds on the same table as yours?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

that was first thing in the morning!! there wasnt alot there, there was more on sunday!! i took first in street machine class with the starliner!! i will take pics of the 2 cars here in alittle bit, with the plaques!! that was my old junk camara that takes floppys, and i ran out of floppys after takin pics of some of the 1:1 cars that were there!!! rookie mistake lol!! i didnt think about that, i was just tryin to get the cars done and ready to go!! first time i have showed any of my cars beside on the net!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

congrats on the plaques!! :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!!! here is some better pics the starliner first!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

and here is the GTO!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

CONRATS ON YOUR WIN......GTO IS SICK..BLOWS AWAY THE STARLINER!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

both of those models are nice as fuc!

nice work all around! :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

awesome bro congrats on the win


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookin good as usual


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah bro, congrats on the plaque!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! here is some progress on the 65 chevelle prostreet car!! will be fully opened up custom built 6 to 8 point cage a fully plumbed and wired 572 mountain motor and fully plumbed fuel cell and NOS system!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah, I can't wait to see you do this one bro.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

great looking rides like always........congrats on your win...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

mountain motor ????


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 8 2007, 02:43 PM~8953529
> *mountain motor ????
> *



572 cubis inches!! alot of motor!! it is a "MOUNTAIN" of power!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 8 2007, 02:57 PM~8953623
> *572 cubis inches!! alot of motor!! it is a "MOUNTAIN" of power!!!  :biggrin:
> *


looks nice.looks like one of those ron gibson engines.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 8 2007, 02:06 PM~8953687
> *looks nice.looks like one of those ron gibson engines.
> *



:no:

thats a good quality Craig Hosfeild resin casted part :biggrin: (i think?)

if so, please tell me how it builds shannon, i have been wanting to get one for a while.... :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i just have it put together with white glue, for mock-up !!! not bad, some clean up work for fit and that!!! it was given to me so i cant complain one way or the other!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 8 2007, 11:12 PM~8957138
> *:no:
> 
> thats a good quality Craig Hosfeild resin casted part :biggrin: (i think?)
> ...


is there other engines avail?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok today's progress!! took the stock interior tubb and cut it up!! then took the interior tubb from one of my 67 prostreet cars and cut it up, then glued all the pieces back together!!! :biggrin: then i measured the resin engine and cut a big hole in the stock hood, then stuffed that hole with the hood scoop from the 55 pro mod kit!!! 



p.s. keep in mind the body work has just been roughed in then primer applied to see where more work needs to be done!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 11 2007, 01:54 PM~7667433
> *ha,ha!! yepp, thats why they are sitting up high, later down the road, i will pull them out!! i have built alot of them, just not as fun as doing these right now!!  :biggrin:
> 
> here is one that has been sitting for atleast 6 months to be completed!!the weathering is done with the airbrush only!!!! need to apply weathering powders yet!!
> ...



nice LAV25 model dude, i got to ride in the real ones! theyre way more fun. seriously though, nice work on all your models!

heres a movie i took of how the 25mm main gun works if you are interested!





this is a 25mm in link/belt form










what other military models did you make? i like the tiger tank too! or is that a panther?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

saaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt!! thanks !! that is some way cool stuff there!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 9 2007, 04:29 PM~8961718
> *saaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt!! thanks !! that is some way cool stuff there!!
> *



were you able to view the movies? i have a private account.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

puttin in some awesome work as always homie.... congrats on the wins and hows the 67 vert doin? i was loving that one....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:worship: What else can I say!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 9 2007, 10:15 AM~8959883
> *is there other engines avail?
> *



ya i think so, i forgot the sights name....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2007, 03:35 PM~8961757
> *puttin in some awesome work as always homie.... congrats on the wins and hows the 67 vert doin? i was loving that one....
> *



ya its sitting here homie just need to button it up!!!! maybe in teh next few weeks!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Oct 9 2007, 03:25 PM~8961695
> *nice LAV25 model dude, i got to ride in the real ones! theyre way more fun. seriously though, nice work on all your models!
> 
> heres a movie i took of how the 25mm main gun works if you are interested!
> ...





ya homie i can play them!!! cool stuff there!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok got some more work done on the 62 catalina!! wheels and suspension mounted and engine all but built!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THATS AWESOM MODELTECH!!!!!! Man your work is SOO CLEAN!

one question do you work on your stuff at work? Because it looks like all your pictures are in a car dealer or parking lot? :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

LUCKY!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

engine complete!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

awesome detail lovin it :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man that is some clean ass detail homie you get down :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! i appreciate your comments!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That car and paint is real nice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats sik bro, looks nice


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love it! Makes me want to finish my Cat!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

your work makes me drool. :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! the interior is done on the cat, and will wrap all odds and ends up tomorrow, followed by completed pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well the cat is finished!!! it turned out better then i thought it would!! i just approached this build as a kind-of box stock build!! just the cragers and wiring are what were not in the box!! all in all a great kit to build!!! thanks for lookin homies!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here's what i have finished so-far this year!!!





























































































































http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d144/MOD.../000_0007-2.jpg


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this is what i have on my bench to finish!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

those are some awesome rides dude, keep it up


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hell yeah those r clean. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: U can sell me tha 62 if u want. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THAT DUECE IS MY FAVORITE. FUCKER IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Cars look CLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

amazing stuff you got here homie :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

your builds are sooooooo nice. 

You got one of mine, now its about time to let me get one of yours. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 1 2007, 06:10 AM~9128970
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> your builds are sooooooo nice.
> ...





take your pick!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah bro!

The Cat turned out sweet Shannon, excellent work!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

bad ass shit right there!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice cars


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

all the rides are clean bro, as always


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES!!! ok, i pulled the 67 vert out of the box and i am going to finish it!!!!! this where i am at with it today!!! alot more detail painting and seat belts and such left!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GOOD TO SEE YOU BROUGHT IT BACK TO THE WORK BENCH.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks big homie!!! here is the wheels, and suspension!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok homies messin with a dash abit!! looks to plain think i might add a photo etch stereo!! what do ya all think??


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok homies i am close!!! all that is left is photo etched seat belt, the exhaust and painting the rear bumper insert black!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thats sick I love it and the Color is so beautiful


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dammmm thats is nice.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I love it!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

clean as hell! nice work homie


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

67 IS SWEET :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

that thing is sweet. did you convert it? I was looking at one at the hobby town yesterday, but it was a hard top


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 5 2007, 05:13 PM~9160697
> *that thing is sweet. did you convert it? I was looking at one at the hobby town yesterday, but it was a hard top
> *


yupp, i cut the roof off, and lowered the angle of the trunk lid and rescribed the upper trunk gap!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

that 67 is clean bro, the deeps don't look so bad on it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 5 2007, 06:22 PM~9161374
> *that 67 is clean bro, the deeps don't look so bad on it
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got some outside pics and am building the seatbelts now!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn, that looks nice ! great photos and it shows how nice the paint is and how clean it is built! good work!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!!! :thumbsup: 



check your pm on your site!!!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice! Another clean build


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You do really clean builds! Love them all! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

The chassis of the '67 did that came with car or did you use another kit for that? Can well be I missed that part in this topic...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 7 2007, 01:34 AM~9173305
> *You do really clean builds! Love them all! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> The chassis of the '67 did that came with car or did you use another kit for that? Can well be I missed that part in this topic...
> *



ya this car is straight out of the box, except the wheels and vert boot!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

awsome build bro :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! goin to have it wrapped up today, just need to finish the belts!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here are a few that are on the bench!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 6 2007, 12:00 PM~9166634
> *got some outside pics and am building the seatbelts now!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin nice mayne. i love that blue.

one thing,you got the front tires turned but the steering wheel is straight lol :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 ya, its movable steering!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 31 2007, 03:33 PM~9124315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love all your builds mayne but you got any more pics of the plymouth? and did the hemi come with it or was it a transplant?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 15 2007, 04:27 PM~9235371
> *:0 ya, its movable steering!!!
> *


ah gotcha


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

its sittin on the bench just like the pics!! and no i transplanted the hemi!!! need the horsepower bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i hear ya there, i transplanted a hemi into a 85 camaro,a lil red express and various other models :biggrin: im workin on a 70 cuda and im transplantin a viper v10 in it :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 15 2007, 04:06 PM~9235217
> *here are a few that are on the bench!!
> 
> 
> ...




damn i love that truck, gotta get me one! i like all 3 of these and that Nomad is killin' it!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 15 2007, 04:04 PM~9235638
> *i hear ya there, i transplanted a hemi into a 85 camaro,a lil red express  and various other models :biggrin: im workin on a 70 cuda and im transplantin a viper v10 in it :biggrin:
> *



sweet!! i have cuda sittin here that i also want to put a v10 in her!! :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lol i cant decide what color to paint it though.

i also see you have a duster hiding there too lol. i love ma mopars


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THEM RIDE'S ARE LOOKING SWEET BRO.. :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! tryin to keep things movin!! and tryin to learn new skills with switchin up my builds here and there!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i have a feeling that the nomad is going to be the cleanest ive ever seen :biggrin:

they all look like nice projects :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks wagonguy!! just a quick update on the 32 ford!! got it chopped and the windshield posts layed back to meet with the roof!! just need to glue, fill, and do some tidious sanding!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks really good....that is one mod that is hard to do.....Looks Awesome....


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i tried it once, looked like crap lol yours is great


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

roof glued down, and only some light filling and sanding!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

first primmer!! just a bit of sanding!! also dropped the front and the rear a little!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks awsome! :thumbsup: you goin rat rod style with it?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got the gto just about finished!! basicaly wiring and plumbing left and the 4 point seat harnesses!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 16 2007, 02:10 PM~9243057
> *first primmer!! just a bit of sanding!! also dropped the front and the rear a little!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Sickness. :0 :0 :0 Everytime I look into this topic.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

that GTO is awesome


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hell yea it is homie. ( Clean ) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

some more progress!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

turning out nice bro :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES!!!! well, i believe the interior is complete!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 damn, every build u knock out is always clean.. always has great detail to them.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 03:27 PM~9309532
> *:0 damn, every build u knock out is always clean.. always has great detail to them.. :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! a little more done today!! hope to have this wrapped up either tonight or tomorrow!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I always look forward to seeing your updates Shannon, nice work!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 27 2007, 12:24 PM~9316182
> *thanks homies!! a little more done today!! hope to have this wrapped up either tonight or tomorrow!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MSD box??

the judge is turnin out awsome man


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

That shits awesome DUDE!!!!!!!! WELL DONE


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES I APPRECIATE IT!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 12:27 PM~9309532
> *:0 damn, every build u knock out is always clean.. always has great detail to them.. :thumbsup:
> *



:werd:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

another clean one :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Turned out mean bro!!! clean as hell as usual.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 28 2007, 04:55 AM~9322883
> *Turned out mean bro!!!  clean as hell as usual.
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 27 2007, 01:05 PM~9317367
> *FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I can't find the words to describe how BADASS that Goat is, nice work Shannon!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the comments on the GTO homies!!! :thumbsup: 


got the 67 impala vert wrapped up to!! added the seat belts and some small detail painting!! the light sucks around here today, doesnt really show the shine off well!!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

your '67 is one badass ride homie


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

appreciate that dough!!! Biggs influenced me bigtime on that build awhile back, and it just took awhile to finish!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this is one of the many that will be on my bench here when the 55 nomad is finished!! :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks good


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got a photo box for christmas and screwin around with some lighting!!! i put a slide show together let me know what you guys think?? this is some of my 07 builds!!!



http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d144/MOD...nt=32912581.pbw


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

pics look good!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 28 2007, 03:29 PM~9551388
> *pics look good!!!
> *


x2

how do you like the box setup?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 28 2007, 01:31 PM~9324515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i love this pic


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 28 2007, 02:30 PM~9551392
> *x2
> 
> how do you like the box setup?
> *




i am liking it, it has a reversible back drop(blue/grey) and 2 tungstein lights and it all folds up into itself!! so far its harder to get the lighting and that right then buildin the dang things!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thats the one from wally world isnt it?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 02:50 PM~9551555
> *thats the one from wally world isnt it?
> *



they might have it!! i got this from MEIJERS, which is like a walmart!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 28 2007, 04:00 PM~9551635
> *they might have it!! i got this from MEIJERS, which is like a walmart!
> *


yea its the same than, i dont really shop at meijers, prices are higher than wally world.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

What does something like that with the lights run?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

origanally 59.99!! i got 12.00 bucks off of that with the santa bucks!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Walmarts is 45 here


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

walmarts is a bit differant!! but real close!! it will be good to have for good detail shots!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i was alittle bored so i cut a few cars up!!! its along way from done, but wanted to see what you all thought??? i know everyone has done one, just wanted to give it a whirl myself!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 2 2008, 09:22 AM~9586697
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2!!

looks great!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice stretch on that 300 bro!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

yes sir :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 2 2008, 11:20 AM~9586690
> *i was alittle bored so i cut a few cars up!!! its along way from done, but wanted to see what you all thought??? i know everyone has done one, just wanted to give it a whirl myself!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: i like


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks good dude, I gave up on mine


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 2 2008, 09:20 AM~9586690
> *i was alittle bored so i cut a few cars up!!! its along way from done, but wanted to see what you all thought??? i know everyone has done one, just wanted to give it a whirl myself!!
> 
> 
> ...




kick ass! Ride in style. :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i few things new to my stable!!!! :biggrin: straight from MINI DREAMS INC.!!!! pics dont do the maverick justice, trust me!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

And!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lucky fat white focker! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

DDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Lookin clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 3 2008, 09:53 AM~9595657
> *And!!!!!!!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THIS IS GOING TO BE TIGHT BRO!! LOOKING GOOD!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

now this was cut and hinged by mini!! i will jamb it and finish it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i love that 6 trey holmez :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS CRUZIN!! i think it needs a nice foam interior, what do ya think??? 


ohh man almost forgot about this one to!! you all know where this one is from to, but its on my bench now!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn sell it bro!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you bastard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

finish it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thats the least i can do for David is finish it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 crazy builds bro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

alot of work for 08!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 3 2008, 09:02 AM~9595689
> *Lucky fat white focker! :0    :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






SWEEEEEEEET stuff bro. Can't wait to see some clean ass paint and fantastic details added to them already nice projects. :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, i havent posted anything here for awhile so i figured i would update it a bit!! basicaly getting everything together for my 08 builds and i am working on the prostreet/protouring build-off build!! here is a short recap of that build!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: SIK WORK BRO, NICE


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 29 2008, 11:11 AM~9812548
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: SIK WORK BRO, NICE
> *


X2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck yeah that shit is all good bro :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES!!! here are some pics after i wet sanded foiled and recleared!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn lookin clean bro, like always :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey bro what clear do u use and is it airbrushed im trying to eliminate can clear now :biggrin: let me know! thanks


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Ya, its dupont chroma premier aoutomotive clear!! a 3 part clear!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks great dude


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 30 2008, 10:48 AM~9822130
> *Ya, its dupont chroma premier aoutomotive clear!! a 3 part clear!!
> *



 

have u ever fucked with the transtar kwiq klear

that shit works very vice and colorsands smooth and lays perfectly! and its only like 75$ for the gallon kit :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE BEL AIR HOMIE


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Straight sick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good bruddah!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 30 2008, 11:48 AM~9822130
> *Ya, its dupont chroma premier aoutomotive clear!! a 3 part clear!!
> *


this stuff is excellent! 


belair is lookin tits!! I really like that.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just progress for me!! been alittle slower for me lately, but i have been workin on a few!!! 



the finished 62 belair!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

and a 1971 340 duster! basicly box stock!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

and i have been workin on this along with a few low,lows i will be posting later on!!! the 72 is just in mock-up stages and getting ready to start assembly today!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

lookin good Shannon keep up the great work


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 7 2008, 03:32 PM~10355960
> *lookin good Shannon keep up the great work
> *


X2...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131+Apr 7 2008, 12:32 PM~10355960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




X3 :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sick ass builds nice work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn that 62 is badass man! Color combo is beautiful and I love the trunk area looks really good!!! Where you get the racing seats though they look real good!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YOUR A SICK MAN SHANNON...... :0 
BOTH OF THEM RIDE'S ARE LOOKING SWEET BRO. GOT TO LOVE THEM DUSTERS.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Love all of them, What color will the nova be? GREAT JOB HOMIE.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 VERY NICE BUILDS BRO


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Impressive as always....keep it up.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 27 2007, 01:20 PM~7786806
> *62 drop top is finished!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: hats off too u


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin sick bro,nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE BUILDS BRO..ESPECIALLY THE DUECE


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

u always got clean rides bro, nice work on the that drag.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Very impressive shit there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn homie the drag racing models build off over at m.c.m is going to be a good one huh


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THEYRE ALL AWESOME BRO!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies its appreciated!! i have been workin on the new 70 chevelle baldwin motion kit and i brought a little lowriding flavor to the build check it out!! lol!!! the homies like to go fast as well as hop!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice rides. love the mucle cars and the 62 conv is sweet


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya WACO owns the 62 vert and the 67 vert now!!! :tears:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, next, throttle linkage and fuel lines as well altnator wired!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ASLONG AS YOU HAVE BEEN GONE YOU WOULD THINK YOU COULD HAVE BUILT MORE THEN A BLACK AND DECKER PECKER WRECKER !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: !! i will make up for it!! you watch!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

bad ass Chevelle bro hella nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 22 2008, 10:11 AM~10712164
> *ya WACO owns the 62 vert and the 67 vert now!!!  :tears:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Sorry u feel dat way bro!  But kno this they r in a great home!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 04:04 PM~10713794
> *ASLONG  AS  YOU  HAVE  BEEN  GONE  YOU  WOULD  THINK  YOU  COULD  HAVE  BUILT  MORE THEN  A  BLACK  AND  DECKER  PECKER  WRECKER  !
> *



Now thats some funny stuff


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whore ^^^

nice chevelle homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice chevelle


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looks good homie


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 22 2008, 02:13 PM~10713870
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: !! i will make up for it!! you watch!!!  :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: they will watch


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I miss seeing updates on this thread.....keep us posted....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro, i will!!! me and phantomw351 are in process of gathering some stuff for a kick ass project, so hold tight and keep watchin!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 17 2008, 08:00 AM~10887309
> *thanks bro, i will!!! me and phantomw351 are in process of gathering some stuff for a kick ass project, so hold tight and keep watchin!!!
> *


 U are not going to give then a little taste


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, Val (phantomw351), is having me build his brothers and his mustang notch!! going to build a small block twinn turbo one and the new and improved big block twinn turbo that there getting ready to put in it right now!!!  Val is rounding up all the parts we need, and is picking a bunch of fittings and braided line and such up this weekend from PROTECH as well as 2 resin notch back bodies!! this will be a big well detailled build!!! here is some pics of the car:






























































and here is some of the parts that he has comin!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 dam alot of goodies there! :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

whoa! cant wait to see this!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 18 2008, 07:12 AM~10895677
> *well, Val (phantomw351), is having me build his brothers and his mustang notch!! going to build a small block twinn turbo one and the new and improved big block twinn turbo that there getting ready to put in it right now!!!   Val is rounding up all the parts we need, and is picking a bunch of fittings and braided line and such up this weekend from PROTECH as well as 2 resin notch back bodies!! this will be a big well detailled build!!! here is some pics of the car:
> 
> 
> ...


All I get is red X's....wish I could see the pix...all the other pix on this thread and site work, but not these ones.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

photobucket got hacked..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

AND WHILE I AM WAITING FOR THINGS TO COME IN FOR THE MUSTANG BUILD I BROKE OUT THE FIRST BUILD I EVER BUILT AND DECIDED AFTER 3 YEARS TO FINALLY FINISH IT!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 NICE 

mustang will be sik too, can;t wait to see that :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SAME HERE.......


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Real Nice Bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Want to race


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 18 2008, 10:30 AM~10896407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 where can i get all this?!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, i want to get this finished so i cant go nuts, so i decided i needed to add a little something, so i added a fuel line and a fuel pump!! the chassis is all but done!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah man!! I can't wait to see that Stang once you start it Brother!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok, homies, been messin with the ride heaight and this will be the permanat way it will set!! plus got the interior out to add 4 point seat harnesses and a monster tach on the dash!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Man I can't wait till you get your hands on that camaro!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

neither can i!!! when i get it!! 





jokin hopefully it will be here in the next couple days!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Gotta love that over the boarder shipping!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yep, i been watching it!! its been bouncin around canada for the last 5 days!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 19 2008, 01:03 PM~10906208
> *Ok, homies, been messin with the ride heaight and this will be the permanat way it will set!! plus got the interior out to add 4 point seat harnesses and a monster tach on the dash!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looks good like the blue :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

what do ya think homies??? should i go with this bigblock intake???


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

i like it, go with it!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 18 2008, 07:14 AM~10895689
> *:0 dam alot of goodies there! :biggrin:
> *


 And i pick some more this Weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work modeltech. i hope i can start my 72 nova soon


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

gettin the intake to fit right as well as got the aluminium pulleys mounted and the alternator built as well!! right now i am scratch building a bracket for the alternator!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This is coming out nice man!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks BiggC, just tryin to keep up with your stang build!!! well got the bracket done and tomorrow i will start the wiring and plumbing process!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That looks sweet man. Great job!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 23 2008, 02:11 PM~10933587
> *That looks sweet man. Great job!!
> *


X2  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, dist. and plug wires done, puleys are done, N.O.S. lines are in the intake runners and my scratch built fuel rails are drying!!! now keep in mind this is a street car not a full drag!!! next up braided fuel lines and fittings and N.O.S. cylinoids, and throttle linkage!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good bro.

so any word on the package


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yep, my wife says its sitting at home right now!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: COOL, I WAS STARTING TO WORRY


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

what about my package??? tracking # has said this for the past week.... 2008/06/19 07:20 MISSISSAUGA, ON Item processed at postal facility :uh:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya, me to bro!!! lol!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Damn customs always holding up progress....  :angry:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

and project i think yours came today to!! there was a note left on the door that the post office has a package cause my wife wasnt home to sign for it!!! so i should get it tomorrow!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here's in the car shot!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats nice brother!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

nice engine dude


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 24 2008, 01:11 PM~10941330
> *here's in the car shot!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice engine modeltech :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that car is amazing as usual.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 24 2008, 02:06 PM~10941278
> *and project i think yours came today to!! there was a note left on the door that the post office has a package cause my wife wasnt home to sign for it!!! so i should get it tomorrow!!
> *


I hope so homie!!!! Let me know..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ha,ha here ya go project59!!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 25 2008, 06:23 AM~10946580
> *ha,ha here ya go project59!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Good race for the MIni ME :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, got a litle more done on the chevelle's engine!!! real tidious work, but i think its comin around!! well, i am going to redo the aircleaner i dont like the color and i have nitrious distributions blocks to build yet as well as solinoids for the nitrious and fuel lines that are directly sprayed into the lower intake runners!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

badass work homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 27 2008, 02:07 PM~10965247
> *badass work homie!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 27 2008, 05:07 PM~10965247
> *badass work homie!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-3


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

X4 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 28 2008, 02:00 PM~10971226
> *X4 :0
> *


x-5 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the stang is in progress!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dude i cant wait to see more up-dates on the stang. hella nice work homie.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Heck yeah man. I can't wait to see what you do with this brother!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 30 2008, 06:54 PM~10984461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are you going to do with the iroc camaro those kits are sweet bro


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 30 2008, 10:38 PM~10986086
> *what are you going to do with the iroc camaro those kits are sweet bro
> *


 from what i can tell..he may be using them for the chassis's. for the mustangs..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

actually the newer revell firebird match racer kit (the one in the bag) is a good fit for the stang!! the LAPD camaro is a bit to wide!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok got the chassis plate fitting alright for now, will get it about perfect once i get the front end cut off and the dog house moulded as one fiberglass piece!! also have the rocker panels to add, but i want to wait till i get the drivers door open!!! let me know what you think so far??


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

x2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok got the trunk cut out and the rocker panels made!!! about time for body work!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Holy cow that trunk line is thin......keep us posted, lookin good.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya, very thin!!! i need to shape it up a little better then actually build the trunk jamb!! that will add some strength in the back that way!!!i am tryin to do this in pieces to keep the strength in the body!! i have to cut the front end off yet and mold it all together, and i dont want to do that till the trunk is fully jambed as well as the the drivers door opened and jambed for strength as well!!! so a crap load of work on the body alone, before i evan start on the chassis and let alone the engine!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

worked on the hood a bit!!! remember this car is rough, there has been no real sanding or mudd work yet!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

wow that is awsome!!! its going to look killer when its done!!! great work homie!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok today so far i have cut the hood in half to drop the height a bit and flattened out the top more, lookin better!! and i threw some wheels under the front and rear to see what she will look like!!! i need to fill the fog lamp holes and the lower grille opening!! the fiberglass doghouse is a one piece and it has the GT front end just all smoothed out!! getting closer to be able to start smoothing ever thing out with some filler!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice work :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn. gonna be sik ass ride


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 2 2008, 08:48 AM~10996421
> *damn. gonna be sik ass ride
> *


x2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is clean as usual homie looks good so far


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is my progress so far today!! just the first primer on the hood!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

final update for today!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Whut it Dew Modeltech??????? Lookin good on them buildz bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks great dude


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, i resanded the doghouse and added a few real light coats of primmer, to get it close!!! now i have to fill the lower front bumper holes and grille opening as well as clean up the inside of the hood!! because of the extensive engine detail i have to attempt for this car the car will be displayed as if it was sitting in the pits!!! dog house off, battery charger plugged into the gas lid door opening and the recently deployed chutes draped over the rear wing, and the drivers door open!!! i also might attempt scratching a drivers racing jacket hanging over the open door!!! oh,oh excitment!!!


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

ok you build some sick whips. I have liked all of your builds. I have a couple of questions for you if you dont mind me asking. First i would like to know what size wire you use for your distributors? Second what color did you use on your 62 catalina and who makes it? Are you using actual car paint and clear? Thanx in advance keep up the great work


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the one piece front is getting close to being done!!!






here is the underside before!!!












here it is after a little bit of work!! its closer still some work yet!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW bro that is awsome...just watching your build makes me want to go to the store to pick something up and start building something. GREAT work modeltech!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to see more.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

SICK


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good brother!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey homies i know i have been promodding it lately but i am in a groove and i need to do what i can to stay in it for awhile!! well, i got 2 other projects going to fill in some time when i am not workin on the stang!! the first one is the new 69 nova SS!! i couldnt leave well enough alone so i cut a couple chassis's up and this is where i ended up after doing some surgery to the front suspension for a lowered front ride height!!! i also pulled out my 41 willys and thinkin about opening it all up and i have already modified the ride height and dropped the whole car about a 1/4 of an inch!! let me know what you all think???




























































and this is what i am planning on doing for the power plant!!













41 willys!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, this will be the look of the willys!! color i am thinking a medium metallic grey and fusion orange!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah man!! I need to do me up another prostreet car. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BRO...I HAVE ALWAYS HAD A THING FOR HOTRODS, NEED TO BUILT ME ONE!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:worship: :worship: FUCKEN SICK WORK MODELTECH!!! man I really enjoy all your builds, NO MATTER WHAT YOUR BUILDING!! I feel like doing some pro street now but I im not too good with Engines (YET!) Keep up the Good work brother!! 2 big :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Great work as always Shannon! Can't wait to see them in person. Love your work homie.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks homies!!! its appreciated!!! i get into little building grooves, and when that happens i just have to go with the flow!!! i have plenty of lowrider builds in the stash and on the bench, just in the mood for some pro street buildin right now!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: @ tht motor,,,


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey homies!!! well, i have still been workin, just fighting some sickness and a busy summer with my family!!! but here are some updates for my 69 nova SS and 41 willys!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

im in the willys cbp over there as well, i just gotta get one lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

What kit did the tubs on the Nova come from? 

Looks great by the way.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THE 67 CHEVELLE PROSTREET KIT!!!!


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

looking good shannon! uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 16 2008, 10:51 AM~11102084
> *THE 67 CHEVELLE PROSTREET KIT!!!!
> *


Thanks man!! I'll have to remember that when I get one of these kits. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

killer rides homie keep pics coming the nova looks sweeeeeet.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks homies!! got the diamond white on and now for the sunburst orange on the sides, followed by a dark grey stripe down the side and then possibly a few yellow tribel signs mixed in the grey!!! let me know what ya all think!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds nice man!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got the sunburst orange done just before it started rainning, so i will wait a bit and then tape the grey up and get it sprayed!! let me know what you all think???


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

koool looks great


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

her it is with the dark grey strip!!! i will let this dry for the day and attempt to paint some tribel symbols threw the grey tomorrow!! let me know what you all think!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

that shits clean!!!! is that pearl white?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Yep, its a GM diamond white!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 21 2008, 11:48 AM~11140276
> *Yep, its a GM diamond white!!
> *


2 or 3 stage?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah, that looks killer like that so I can't wait till you get the tribels on there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 21 2008, 02:01 PM~11140363
> *2 or 3 stage?
> *




ya, tri-coat!!! (3 stage) :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sweet Job..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, i am lovin this build more and more!! here is a quick mock-up and outside!! these collors will pop once i get it cleared!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

nice job................


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Bad ass! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

awsome job


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 21 2008, 06:51 PM~11141771
> *Bad ass! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 21 2008, 03:04 PM~11140391
> *Hell yeah, that looks killer like that so I can't wait till you get the tribels on there.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nova looks good i like the colors u used


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HELL 2 DA YEAH!! THAT A SWEET ASS PAINT JOB. :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

nice paint job


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride is looking sick as always...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

MAN, i dont know if i just screwed this paint job up or not??? i didnt have the tribel's like i thought i did so i went another route, and i am just not sure??? its growin on me and maybe with some nice clear on it, it will look alright!! let me know homies!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Lucking SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It looks alright, but I think it'd look better if you maybe added alittle more to it or something.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks like a slug :dunno: :biggrin: othere then that the car looks sik bro.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks like a slimy worm!!!! kool


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya, i dont know if this is any better??? lets see!!! what you guys think???


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it does look better with more than one but honestly i liked it with just the black on the side


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 22 2008, 03:05 PM~11149425
> *it does look better with more than one but honestly i liked it with just the black on the side
> *


X-2 looks good bro.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It looks better then with just one of them but imo it would look better without them.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 22 2008, 05:08 PM~11150738
> *It looks better then with just one of them but imo it would look better without them.
> *


X2


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

looks like a bunch of 3d tentacles popping out. Not feeling them


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

yea..just the black would have been good. not feeling the green things....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the slug looking things look wierd 
but hay if you like it and if it looks good to you then keep it
dont worry about pleasing people on here


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Well the body stays as is right now!! thanks for all the feed back on this !!! i got the Ross Gibson "alley rat" 502 TPI cleaned up and primmered and will paint tomorrow!! i also started on adding to the cage!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

they might look better if u stripe em with a gel pen so they dont run together so much


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

today i only got the engine pieces painted!! so tomorrow some assembly then a little more work on the interior as well as getting the suspension pieces ready for paint as well as the actual chassis!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good man. Let me know how that engine goes together cause I've been thinking of getting one.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 24 2008, 05:05 PM~11170907
> *Looks good man. Let me know how that engine goes together cause I've been thinking of getting one.
> *



bro, these engine's are top notch!! they are great!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

same motor i used on my 7Omonte pro street,those ross gibson motors are great. i have the tpi 35O motor i cant wait to put in something


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i added the sguiggel things to the valve covers!!! i wil paint the breathers either chrome or black!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

that motor is turning out good


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 25 2008, 12:29 PM~11178274
> *i added the sguiggel things to the valve covers!!! i wil paint the breathers either chrome or black!!!
> 
> 
> ...


PRO/ST Style :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am chippin away at it!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good modeltech! keep pics coming.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 22 2008, 08:53 AM~11149300
> *ya, i dont know if this is any better??? lets see!!! what you guys think???
> 
> 
> ...


should hve made them white or kinda gray colored :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

worked on the N.O.S. system a little on the 67 prostreet chevelle!!! i wired and plumbed the nitrious solenoids and fuel solenoids!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I wish I could wire motors like that....looks insane....love it.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 30 2008, 05:47 AM~11213566
> *worked on the N.O.S. system a little on the 67 prostreet chevelle!!! i wired and plumbed the nitrious solenoids and fuel solenoids!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NOS plumbing is sick...... :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Brother!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*SICK!!*


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GREAT!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking killer homie more pics.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies i appreciate all the positive comments!! well, yesterday i wet sanded the 70 Baldwin Motion chevelle down and decided to add a few more coats of clear to give the paint some depth!! so the first pics is the sanded body and the last 3 are from alittle while ago after drying for 14 hours!!! so its ready for final assembly to!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 BADASS!!!!! :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Thats Hot


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thats hardcore wiring...put fluid in the motor and she if she'll turn over!



bitchin paint job on the chevelle BTW!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got the clear on the 69 SS!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 That looks great


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 31 2008, 04:32 PM~11226095
> *:0  That looks great
> *


x2 badass work homie!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CLEAR COAT GOT THAT PAINT POPPIN. :thumbsup:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Damn modeltech thats lookin good.. tried to copy ya with the wheel tubs but screwed mine up so now ive got a good painted body and no chassis haha


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SICK ASS WORK BRO!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good man!!! What shade is that Yellow? and who makes it?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

that is some sick work homie! i like them both can't wait to see the finished work great job as always.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Both paint jobs look great and that engine detail is amazing.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, I keep comin back and looking at the wiring on that motor...love it...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 31 2008, 06:12 PM~11228142
> *Looking good man!!!    What shade is that Yellow? and who makes it?
> *




hey bro its chroma premier base coat clear coat!! its a new Honda color called NEW INDY YELLOW!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 1 2008, 07:41 AM~11232277
> *Man, I keep comin back and looking at the wiring on that motor...love it...
> *



thanks bro i appreciate it!! wasnt sure how it was going to look but, i think its convincing!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I just want to know how you know where to put everything... I look a reference pix and it still doesn't come together the way I want, maybe I'm too picky, but man, I really want to be able to build motors like that.....looks great.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN BRO SOME SIK ASS RIDES, LUV THE ENGINE


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Those are some bad ass rides right there homie, 
always top notch.........


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 1 2008, 10:02 AM~11232668
> *hey bro its chroma premier base coat clear coat!! its a new Honda color called NEW INDY YELLOW!!
> *


Thanks man!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

todays progress is i worked on the 67 chevelle's interior a little! i built the photo etch tach and wired it and the 4 point seat harnesses are next!!! i also mocked up the 69 nova to see how it looks!!


----------



## 99 CHEVY (Jun 24, 2004)

SWEET RIDE uffin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got the interior all glued down the tach and the drivers seat harness!! tomorrow i will finish the passenger seat harness and then interior will be complete!!! check out the needle and the numbers on the tach!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN that is sweet bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 4 2008, 01:45 PM~11256225
> *got the interior all glued down the tach and the drivers seat harness!! tomorrow i will finish the passenger seat harness and then interior will be complete!!! check out the needle and the numbers on the tach!!
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you get the seat belts from??


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

among the other projects i have going i just recieved these from Ernie Petite from Lindberg/hawk models!!! i will be building one of these newly released trucks for an upcoming trade show in October!! just a box stock build for him and the company!! i know its a monster truck but this thing is detailled to the max straight out of the box!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i will def. have to get one of these. the motor looks bad ass,and with some extra detail to this,it could look amazing  im sold. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn that will look sweet


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

You all know its the same exact kit as the Raminator and Rammunition Right. I have both


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn..i agree with [email protected] motor looks sweet!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 6 2008, 10:15 AM~11273527
> *You all know its the same exact kit as the Raminator and Rammunition Right.  I have both
> *



chassis is differant!! according to Lindberg!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 4 2008, 03:23 PM~11256524
> *Where do you get the seat belts from??
> *




from Eduard bro!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

all the rides lookin sick bro,i especially love the nova,keep putting it down for the big bad ass MCBA


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thats an awesome interior in the NOVA. looks GREAT!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks!! well, got the base coat on this morning and later this afternoon i will apply the decals and tomorrow clear it!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

quick question
why dose it have door handels but no door lines
did it come like that


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 7 2008, 12:36 PM~11284695
> *quick question
> why dose it have door handels but no door lines
> did it come like that
> *




ya it came that way its a monster truck the body just sits on the full tubular chassis, kind of like a NASCAR!! the panels come off in sections in real life!!! that way they swap out body panels quick when they wreak them!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well decals are on!! i still have to paint the rest of the black on the nose of the truck and obviously clear the the body yet!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

hmm....no customization? looks bone stock


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good man!! I wanna see you put your twist on the other one. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 7 2008, 02:38 PM~11286292
> *hmm....no customization? looks bone stock
> *


its supposed to be, its for box art


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 7 2008, 03:38 PM~11286292
> *hmm....no customization? looks bone stock
> *



yep, Bigpoppa is right, its gotta be box stock but its for the trade show coming up in october!! ernie sent me 2 truck kits one to build for Lindberg and one to do what i want with!! :biggrin: so that one i will go nuts on!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO, NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

sweet 
thanks for the info
cant wait to see the motor after your done


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

a little update on the LIDBERG build for the october trade show!!! i have done alot of sanding on mold lines and that although they were very, very light at thatt!!! well, here is where i am at!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

clean homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good homie.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

im lovin the monster truck...what color is that...when and where can i get me one of these


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks homies its appreciated!! the interior is now finished on the 67 prostreet chevelle!!! just some bottom-up work and she's done!!! here is the interior!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Where do you get the seat belts?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

They are by eduard!! 




www.stradasportsstore.com/


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well interior tubb is glued to the body and the body is glued to teh chassis!!! all i have left is the main fuel line the fuel and nitrious distribution block wiring the battery and alternator!! she should be done tomorrow!!took some pics!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 thats clean!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:wow: 

super clean!!! that interior is very nice, i really like those racing style seats! paint job turned out great!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

great job Modeltech! just wondering are you going to put a front bumper on!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 18 2008, 10:32 PM~11378340
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X-2 SICK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looks great


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Aug 18 2008, 10:35 PM~11378384
> *great job Modeltech! just wondering are you going to put a front bumper on!
> *





hell no!!! that weighs to much!! every 100lbs is a tenth of a sec. in the 1/4!!! 


j/k!! ya it will be glued on last thing, so it doesnt keep getting knocked off and after another good rubbing!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

lookz good bro!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

she's finished homie's!!!!!!!!!



well, this car is what started the hobby car modeling for me!! i saw this kit and it was my first model that i started 3 years ago!! i never finished it for some reason so a few months ago i pulled it out and decided to finish her up!! i original wasn't going to go very detailed on it and i was going to add to dominator carbs and some resin valve covers, and what do you know, the next thing i was doing was pulling out the aluminum pulleys making a remote fuel pump adding a photo etch tach and racing harnesses!! the body has been totally shaved!! the drip rails, body lines, door handles, wheel opening mldgs, all badges and i added a resin cowl hood!! the suspension has been lowered as far as i can go without truly hacking it up, i built the alternator and scratch built the alternator bracket!!! i also ran the N.O.S. lines straight into the lower intake runners!! i wired the alternator as well as the MSD box to!!! and this car is painted totally with spray cans!! modelmaster 2 part laquer system the base is bright aqua pearl, and the 2 part spray can ultra clear!! well, let me know what you all think???


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THAT IS A CLEAN BUILD!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: 

That is one nice looking PRO/ST just sick


----------



## Redd504 (Jun 15, 2008)

That paint and motor came out perfect and teh color goes well w/ every thing shaved.What do you use to rub it out with and how many passes.TIA


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that's a lot of muscle under that hood. Looks good bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Amazing engine detail and paint looks great.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! well pulled the 70 Baldwin Motion chevelle back out and will hopefully complete this by tomorrow!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

crazy work!! nice detail, i love that motor detail you be puttin in!! props man


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 18 2008, 09:32 PM~11378340
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X-2 bro that malibu is sick as fuck........ :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 21 2008, 04:23 PM~11405849
> *X-2 bro that malibu is sick as fuck........ :0
> *


HE'S ALIVE :biggrin: 


LOOKIN SIK AS ALWAYS MODELTECH


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GAWD DAMN IT!!!!!!!! ARE YOU SURE YOUR NOT DIPPING THESE FUCKERS IN "LIQUID GLASS" ????????????..LOL WET AS FUCK!!! NICE HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!! no not dippin them!! lol!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

anymore work done to the monster truck?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

will have some updates on the truck in a few days!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

70 Baldwin Motion chevelle will be completed in the next few days!! did some engine detail work today and will finish it up tomorrow!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

GOOD GOD YALL, thats freakn insaine bro . i gota start doing some motor work on that leval, awsome just feakn awsome


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Shannon all the detail just blows me away. Very nice so far!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Good Werk Bro!!!</span>


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 26 2008, 05:42 PM~11445008
> *Good Werk Bro!!!</span>
> *




:machinegun: 





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

There you go doing it again with those motors....looks great...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok homies 70 chevelle is done!! just waiting on traction bars and side mirrors to dry!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

fooooooookk that is clean homie ....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 27 2008, 05:27 PM~11453659
> *fooooooookk that is clean homie ....
> *


X2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 SICK


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 26 2008, 04:20 PM~11444284
> *70 Baldwin Motion chevelle will be completed in the next few days!! did some engine detail work today and will finish it up tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> ...




wow...amazing work. !! how did you apply the Valve Cover T's? i imagine those were hard to deal with!! that master cylinder look awesome as well. great detail and nice parts!, are those all out of that kit? or individual pieces?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 27 2008, 05:09 PM~11453490
> *ok homies 70 chevelle is done!! just waiting on traction bars and side mirrors to dry!!
> 
> 
> ...


very nice work.i like it. :thumbsup: you forgot the rear shocks though,just thought i would mention it :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 26 2008, 05:20 PM~11444284
> *70 Baldwin Motion chevelle will be completed in the next few days!! did some engine detail work today and will finish it up tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking build. Engine detail is amazing.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 27 2008, 05:06 PM~11454032
> *very nice work.i like it. :thumbsup:    you forgot the rear shocks though,just thought i would mention it :thumbsup:
> *




i didnt even catch that one!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I SCRATCH BUILT A SET OF SHOCKS!! THEY ARE ON THERE NOW ALONG WITH THE MIRRORS AND TRACTION BARS!! THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP HOMIES!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats clean!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! got a little done on Lindbergs 2007 superbee for the trade show!! ernie wanted a green one so he sent me this to build!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice!! I've been trying to find that kit. If you come across any more let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE. GOT 2 OF THOSE, BUT NOONE HAS BUILT 1 TO SEE IF IT HAS ANY BUILD UP BUGS. KEEP US POSTED.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you should use a chrome tranny crossmember from the AMT 300 if itll fit

im also lookin for one of these kits


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 30 2008, 09:22 PM~11481173
> *you should use a chrome tranny crossmember from the AMT 300 if itll fit
> 
> im also lookin for one of these kits
> *




nope!! got to be box stock like the monster truck!! this will be sitting on Lindbergs table at the trade show!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so that color is airbrushed right?


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i want a few of them


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 31 2008, 11:03 AM~11483192
> *so that color is airbrushed right?
> *



ya, its real car paint!! Dupont chroma Premier base!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

a little progress on the 2 trade show builds for Lindberg/hawk!! i also should have the bodies cleared by tomorrow!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are looking good homie.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that raminator is awsome. charger is lookin good to


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cool


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' great man!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice Rides Brother


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! well got them both cleared yesterday!! getting closer and closer!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow

that charger...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

charger lookin WET , looks good!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, started on another build the other day and i am movin fast forward ahead again finally!! i decided to take a 66 fairlane kit and a 97 mustang cobra kit that i got from my good friend phantomw351 and add them together!!! i will be using the Cobra rearend with the quad shocks, the engine and tranny and as much as the cobra interior that i can!! and i am tosing the idea around of shaving the Fairlanes front suspension off and piecing the Cobras front suspension in place!! and this is what i have mocked up so far!! let me know what ya all think??


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah man, I like it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hey homie, rides lookin good and i wanna thank u for the inspiration on that charger//go look at my build topic! u gave me the idea.. i just love the way lime green looks on a charger so i had to try it for myself!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW that crazy (in a good way :biggrin: )


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 17 2008, 01:29 AM~11885855
> *Hell yeah man, I like it.
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies appreciate the comments!! well i went and cut up the fairlane hood and the mustang cobra hood and blended them together and i think i really like it!!! what you all think??? 




































and i started this as well!! i am taken a trumpter 63 nova ss kit and i am going tto blend anothe corvette Z06 kit to it like i did with my 62 Belair!! let me know what ya think so far??


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: great work !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Love the hood man, and can't wait to see the Nove once you get it going.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 17 2008, 05:37 PM~11897506
> *Love the hood man, and can't wait to see the Nove once you get it going.
> *


X 2


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 18 2008, 01:37 AM~11897506
> *Love the hood man, and can't wait to see the Nove once you get it going.
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

A year with no updates? Did i miss something?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 30 2009, 02:14 PM~15515570
> *A year with no updates? Did i miss something?
> *



no bro it hasnt been a year.. my other WIP thread is here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=438661&st=460


i have been pretty much MIA in the last 4 months or so, i lost my job in May and have been unemployed until the other week.. i was a body shop estimator when i got let go and now i just got a new job running a body shop, so i guess well worth the wait!! i am starting to get things settled in my life and i will be building here real soon!! i got stuff to get done for my bro Val and Rick.. so keep checking back!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 31 2009, 10:46 AM~15522179
> *no bro it hasnt been a year.. my other WIP thread is here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=438661&st=460
> i have been pretty much MIA in the last 4 months or so, i lost my job in May and have been unemployed until the other week.. i was a body shop estimator when i got let go and now i just got a new job running a body shop, so i guess well worth the wait!! i am starting to get things settled in my life and i will be building here real soon!! i got stuff to get done for my bro Val and Rick.. so keep checking back!!
> *


Great to hear everything worked out for you bro!!!!!! cant wait to see your builds


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro, i appreciate it!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 31 2009, 10:51 AM~15522201
> *Great to hear everything worked out for you bro!!!!!! cant wait to see your builds
> *


x2. Been wonderin where ya been. Indiana is shit for jobs right now.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool congrats. I know you used to always be building something and i havnt seen any progress in awhile. 

Glad you found a good job. I lost mine back in june, hired in july back at the job before that one and just laid off from there the beginin of this month. So 2 jobs both lack of work...cant find anything good down here that isnt min. wage. I'm glad it worked out for you. 

Lets see some of those shiney paint jobs and detailed builds!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sorry to hear about your luck bro!! keep your head up you will get something.. and ya i am itchin to build again finally!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HOOD LOOKS GOOD. CAN'T WAIT 2 C THE NOVA.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Shannon, glad to hear your good news. I also was laid off on Oct. 2. But like you I was lucky enough to find another job, but was forced to move to Tampa from Jacksonville. No building for a while (living with family).


----------

